# Post your funny, odd goat pics



## Mike at Capra Vista

I thought it might be entertaining if people posted any odd, peculiar, humorous or just plain weird goat pics. They don't even have to be your own.

I took this picture of my rare two headed goat.


----------



## Goatastic43

Oh I love this idea!








This is Boots being, well, Boots
View attachment 209938








No idea why that scratch was so frustrating!


----------



## happybleats

We had a goat in labor, these nosy girls took a peek over the wall. 
Willa on the left is telling Gemma whose on the right. "Yep, that's how kids get into the world"


----------



## Goatastic43

happybleats said:


> We had a goat in labor, these nosy girls took a peek over the wall.
> Willa on the left is telling Gemma whose on the right. "Yep, that's how kids get into the world"
> View attachment 209937


Gemma looks so horrified by it!


----------



## happybleats

Yes lol..made me laugh so hard


----------



## lada823

My profile picture is my favorite. 🤣


----------



## MadHouse

Too funny!!!


----------



## FizzyGoats

These pictures are making me laugh. Oh my gosh, I love them. 

Here’s how Petunia sat in my lap today. Stayed there chewing her cud while I died laughing. 












And this is Thistle, trying on her daddy’s shoes. She says they fit.


----------



## MadHouse

Jeffrey the pirate. Arrrgh!
(My first attempt at an eye patch, when he had pink eye).









Toothless goat









Goats in love


----------



## Moers kiko boars

What do I do with this? 









ARE YOU MY MOM?









IM Not too Big to Slide!








Its A Goat.Hammock!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

This position does not look at all comfortable to me, but it is Little Beaut's preferred lounging pose.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Found a few more of Little Beaut in action...


----------



## Kass

Tilly the day before giving birth. Making me think I'll never see the babies









Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## MadHouse

Kass said:


> Tilly the day before giving birth. Making me think I'll never see the babies
> View attachment 209969
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


That’s an awesome play structure!!
And beautiful goat!


----------



## Orcakat

I took this just the other night while I was prepping grain! Tango just couldn't be patient, and soon, Foxtrot decided to join in!


----------



## BethJ

Silly Phillip!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Orcakat said:


> I took this just the other night while I was prepping grain! Tango just couldn't be patient, and soon, Foxtrot decided to join in!


Barrel of monkeys?


----------



## Tanya

BethJ said:


> Silly Phillip!
> View attachment 209975


Oh what a beauty... and a photobomb rooster bummmm whoooheee... maybe the rooster broke wind???


----------



## Boers4ever

Ooooh hey the camera’s out! Better smile! 








Found Dapple Sauce stuck here. Ha! That’s what you get for trying to jump through the gate!


----------



## Kass

Boers4ever said:


> Ooooh hey the camera’s out! Better smile!
> View attachment 209980
> 
> Found Dapple Sauce stuck here. Ha! That’s what you get for trying to jump through the gate!
> View attachment 209981


Haha! Love the toothy grin !

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Tanya

How in sweet colypso did you ger Apple Dapple out?


----------



## Boers4ever

Tanya said:


> How in sweet colypso did you ger Apple Dapple out?


It wasn’t easy! Took me and my father about half an hour of prying to get him out. Still not sure how he got himself in that situation.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707

Funny photos.... hmm.. meet Eddie and Freddie 😂











"Mom, I wanna help clean!!!"













CREATIVE FEEDER SHARING TECHNIQUES, LOL!












When goats steal the phone for selfies...










The soundest sleeper ever!!!!










"Ahem little bro, this hay is MINE!!" (Excuse curly copper deficiency coats, this pic is old!)










"How we feel when mom won't give us any more treats." Cannot get over the tongue out and faces of both 😂

Well, enjoy the photo spam!


----------



## MellonFriend

Goat's seem to strange things just for the camera sometimes. 😆


----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh my gosh. All these pictures are hilarious! Goats are weird and wonderful. Love this thread. ️


----------



## Tanya

I am caged with the hooligans....


----------



## Tanya

We are doing the photo shoot (Gizmo)


----------



## Tanya

I want to see too mom


----------



## Tanya

Hey I also want what you got.....


----------



## toth boer goats

All are cute.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

This is from a few years ago...

Aw, tired out little goaties sleeping comfortably.










Comfortably????











And their heads are not there own.










Both fell asleep at the same time. Like many young mammals, they don't seem to care what position they are in.


----------



## Goatastic43

Our kiddos played hide-n-seek...








I’m so good at hide-n-seek!


----------



## Goatastic43

Be one with your surroundings!


----------



## MadHouse

So funny, all of them!!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sooo cute! Nice Pictures!


----------



## Tanya

Gizmo photo bombing


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I'm chuckling at these! @Tanya your goaties are so cute! @Mike at Capra Vista your goats have speciality at swapping and sharing heads...maybe you could make that part of your marketing strategy for selling kids? Might have a real gold mine there. @Goatastic43 your goats are subtle. So subtle.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

I just stumbled across this picture of Rusty, showing his attitude.


----------



## Tanya

@Caileigh Jane Smith . Rusty looks like he means real business.


----------



## MadHouse

@Mike at Capra Vista That is priceless!
I think that’s where the saying came from “can’t make heads or tails of it”.


----------



## toth boer goats

❤


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Most of you have probably see these pictures of Morocco's Goat Trees but I thought I'd add them to this thread anyway. (None are my pics)


----------



## FizzyGoats

I love the goat tree pics!


----------



## MadHouse

Amazing! That would be something to see for real!


----------



## Boers4ever

So it took a while to realize that Dottie is making a face at me with a mouthful of hay!


----------



## FizzyGoats

🤣


----------



## happybleats

Emmie is really getting into this pet session lol

Emmie has a special relationship with my Daughter, who is mentally delayed and autistic. Emmie sees her and bleats for her, Nichole (my daughter) bleats back and Emmie will come over to her to be milked. It's so cute..Emmie nuzzles Nichole and talks to her..will chew her cud while Nichole milks her We have not bred Emmie is a few years and she still giving milk. We were going to dry her up and let her rest but she will not have that. Nichole is like her baby. And they both look forward to this time spent.


----------



## MadHouse

happybleats said:


> Emmie is really getting into this pet session lol
> 
> Emmie has a special relationship with my Daughter, who is mentally delayed and autistic. Emmie sees her and bleats for her, Nichole (my daughter) bleats back and Emmie will come over to her to be milked. It's so cute..Emmie nuzzles Nichole and talks to her..will chew her cud while Nichole milks her We have not bred Emmie is a few years and she still giving milk. We were going to dry her up and let her rest but she will not have that. Nichole is like her baby. And they both look forward to this time spent.


That’s absolutely beautiful!! I love it!!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Agreed. What an amazing bond. That warms my heart.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I decided to treat the goats on this hot day with some watermelon. Folklore seems sore when he eats so I hoped some cold fruit might help. I seemed to have attracted this goat onto my porch who I caught eating the goats watermelon. Any idea on breed?


----------



## Goatastic43

🤣


----------



## happybleats

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> I seemed to have attracted this goat onto my porch who I caught eating the goats watermelon. Any idea on breed?


🤣😂


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

I have a pic of her when she was one eating popcorn off the ground that we threw out for the birds. At 16, I realize not much has changed lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Isnt amazing how the body grows,,,but the child is still there! 😁🤣🤪💝


----------



## FizzyGoats

That is hilarious. Love it. 🤣


----------



## MellonFriend

Hmm.... that looks to me like a Lamancha based on the lack of long ears... 🤣


----------



## MellonFriend

Opps... duplicate post. 😬


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

MellonFriend said:


> Hmm.... that looks to me like a Lamancha based on the lack of long ears... 🤣


Bahahahaha


----------



## toth boer goats

Love the pics.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Any idea on breed?


No, but clearly better fencing is required.


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> No, but clearly better fencing is required.


🤣


----------



## Thrzagoatwhere?!

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I thought it might be entertaining if people posted any odd, peculiar, humorous or just plain weird goat pics. They don't even have to be your own.
> 
> I took this picture of my rare two headed goat.
> View attachment 209933


My goat has people lips


----------



## Ella Ruby

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I thought it might be entertaining if people posted any odd, peculiar, humorous or just plain weird goat pics. They don't even have to be your own.


Hazel being weird as usual.
I guess if you eat from the hay feeder like that then you get a back scratch at the same time 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Ella Ruby

Can you see all three goats?
Mocha is such a patient mom (sometimes)


----------



## Tanya

Looking at you as if to say... "really human. Photos now? Now?"


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## Calistar

This is Diamond. She was about 5 minutes old in this photo and clearly, over it already 🤣


----------



## Tanya

Very clearly


----------



## FizzyGoats

🤣 That face. I just can’t.


----------



## Kass

The first face I make in the day as I realize I have to go to work 

Sent from my SM-A115U using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Thrzagoatwhere?!

Ella Ruby said:


> Can you see all three goats?
> Mocha is such a patient mom (sometimes)
> 
> View attachment 210595
> View attachment 210594


Cuuute!!


Calistar said:


> This is Diamond. She was about 5 minutes old in this photo and clearly, over it already 🤣
> View attachment 210598


Oh my - she's going to be a drama queen for sure!


----------



## Calistar

Thrzagoatwhere?! said:


> Cuuute!!
> Oh my - she's going to be a drama queen for sure!


Yes- thankfully she no longer resides with me, since I don't do drama queens! 😆 I ended up selling Diamond and her siblings to a sweet lady whose maiden name was Diamond, so that was a fun coincidence.


----------



## Thrzagoatwhere?!

Calistar said:


> Yes- thankfully she no longer resides with me, since I don't do drama queens! 😆 I ended up selling Diamond and her siblings to a sweet lady whose maiden name was Diamond, so that was a fun coincidence.


She is a beautiful little one 😊


----------



## happybleats

Farm life dress code...it should always embarrass your children...🤣


----------



## Thrzagoatwhere?!

happybleats said:


> Farm life dress code...it should always embarrass your children...🤣


That's awesome 😄


----------



## thefarmgirl

Zorro just loves this chair🤪


----------



## FizzyGoats

Aww, how sweet!

And I didn’t even realize I was adhering to a dress code, but I do. And it does. Lol.


----------



## Thrzagoatwhere?!

thefarmgirl said:


> Zorro just loves this chair🤪
> View attachment 210612


You mean "Zorro just loves HIS chair!"


----------



## thefarmgirl

Ya..


----------



## truegoat

Eric can go from no legs to all legs! 



















(Sorry for the blurry pictures, they are screenshots from videos of the goats doing some zoomies!)


----------



## FizzyGoats

I love the flying goat pic!


----------



## Damfino

I've been so busy these last couple of weeks that I haven't had time to do much except occasionally poke my head in and read a few threads. I just now had time to scroll through this one and there are some GREAT photos in here! 

Here are some of my favorites that come to mind... 

Lilly decided to help with the snow shoveling. She picked up the handle... 









And then went to town! 










And this was Cuzco shortly after we moved to our current house. He found a tidy box of newspapers but they weren't tidy when I came back outside a few minutes later. Cuzco seemed very innocent as he looked at me and said: 

"The newspapers jumped out of the box. They tried to run away. I made them stop."


----------



## Thrzagoatwhere?!

truegoat said:


> Eric can go from no legs to all legs!
> 
> View attachment 210621
> 
> 
> View attachment 210622
> 
> 
> (Sorry for the blurry pictures, they are screenshots from videos of the goats doing some zoomies!)


😂


----------



## thefarmgirl

Hey!Hold still!! I’m stretching!!🤣


----------



## thefarmgirl

This finger is very tasty!!


----------



## Thrzagoatwhere?!

thefarmgirl said:


> Hey!Hold still!! I’m stretching!!🤣
> View attachment 210627


😂


----------



## FizzyGoats

@Damfino you have such helpful goats. Well, I’m sure Cuzco was trying to be helpful at least. I mean, look at that face. 

@thefarmgirl It’s true goat yoga! Lol.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I’m a chicken. Baaaalk, baaaaalk. 


(This was today when I let my younger chickens free range for a few hours. Luckily, there’s no chicken feed in the coop or pen.)


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

truegoat said:


> Eric can go from no legs to all legs!
> 
> View attachment 210621
> 
> 
> View attachment 210622
> 
> 
> (Sorry for the blurry pictures, they are screenshots from videos of the goats doing some zoomies!)


Eric looks like he’s trying out to be one of Santa’s reindeer lol


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

FizzyGoats said:


> I’m a chicken. Baaaalk, baaaaalk.


Funny that she feels so at home in the coop....

I have to ask: Do you have your ropes going through hoses?


----------



## FizzyGoats

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Funny that she feels so at home in the coop....
> 
> I have to ask: Do you have your ropes going through hoses?


Yes. We have it rigged so we can open and shut some doors and windows from outside the pen. The others just make it easier to slide them into half-open positions for rainy but warm times.


----------



## truegoat

MidnightRavenFarm said:


> Eric looks like he’s trying out to be one of Santa’s reindeer lol


He is definitely testing out his flying ability! I have to say, he is not too bad 😂


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

FizzyGoats said:


> Yes. We have it rigged so we can open and shut some doors and windows from outside the pen. The others just make it easier to slide them into half-open positions for rainy but warm times.


That's brilliant! Wish I had thought of using hoses before. Seems a lot simpler than rigging up pulleys. Now I need a new project where I can make use of this great new knowledge.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Lol. Have fun. It is super easy. And it was my husband’s idea. He is way better at the special touches on little projects 


Someone on here has to be good with photoshop. We need to add a cape to the flying goat. We could have our own TGS superhero.


----------



## Thrzagoatwhere?!

FizzyGoats said:


> View attachment 210635
> 
> I’m a chicken. Baaaalk, baaaaalk.
> 
> 
> (This was today when I let my younger chickens free range for a few hours. Luckily, there’s no chicken feed in the coop or pen.)


Cool coop! 😎


----------



## Boers4ever

FizzyGoats said:


> Someone on here has to be good with photoshop. We need to add a cape to the flying goat. We could have our own TGS superhero.











So… yeah… I was bored… it was the best I could do on my phone! Now if I just had my laptop with my writing pad…


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

Boers4ever said:


> View attachment 210655
> 
> So… yeah… I was bored… it was the best I could do on my phone! Now if I just had my laptop with my writing pad…


It’s goat forums new mascot 🤣


----------



## Thrzagoatwhere?!

Boers4ever said:


> View attachment 210655
> 
> So… yeah… I was bored… it was the best I could do on my phone! Now if I just had my laptop with my writing pad…


Heehee! 😂


----------



## FizzyGoats

Boers4ever said:


> View attachment 210655
> 
> So… yeah… I was bored… it was the best I could do on my phone! Now if I just had my laptop with my writing pad…


🤣 I love it!


----------



## Goatastic43

Boers4ever said:


> View attachment 210655
> 
> So… yeah… I was bored… it was the best I could do on my phone! Now if I just had my laptop with my writing pad…


Oh that’s great! 🤣


----------



## Goatastic43

Can I have that? You don’t need it... please!


----------



## Thrzagoatwhere?!

Goatastic43 said:


> View attachment 210668
> 
> 
> Can I have that? You don’t need it... please!


What a sad looking fellow!


----------



## truegoat

Okay guys... I think the breeder lied and sold me a reindeer! What do you think?










(Bill is not very impressed with his adopted brother's new-found abilities)


----------



## truegoat

Boers4ever said:


> View attachment 210655
> 
> So… yeah… I was bored… it was the best I could do on my phone! Now if I just had my laptop with my writing pad…


He looks amazing! Eric the SuperGoat 😎


----------



## Thrzagoatwhere?!

truegoat said:


> Okay guys... I think the breeder lied and sold me a reindeer! What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 210670
> 
> 
> (Bill is not very impressed with his adopted brother's new-found abilities)


Hold my beer!


----------



## MidnightRavenFarm

truegoat said:


> Okay guys... I think the breeder lied and sold me a reindeer! What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 210670
> 
> 
> (Bill is not very impressed with his adopted brother's new-found abilities)


That’s exactly what I thought yesterday when u posted a pic of him. He looks like he’s trying to convince Santa he’s ready to try out for his sleigh pulling team lol


----------



## Tanya

Goatastic43 said:


> View attachment 210668
> 
> 
> Can I have that? You don’t need it... please!


He reminds of Gandolf.


----------



## Tanya

truegoat said:


> Okay guys... I think the breeder lied and sold me a reindeer! What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 210670
> 
> 
> (Bill is not very impressed with his adopted brother's new-found abilities)


So he was auditioning was he? Santa should just put him in front....


----------



## truegoat

Thrzagoatwhere?! said:


> Hold my beer!


He is definitely a "hold by beer" type of goat! 🤣



MidnightRavenFarm said:


> That’s exactly what I thought yesterday when u posted a pic of him. He looks like he’s trying to convince Santa he’s ready to try out for his sleigh pulling team lol


My family has joked about him looking like a deer so I think that's gotten into his head!


----------



## truegoat

Tanya said:


> So he was auditioning was he? Santa should just put him in front....


He would give Rudolph a run for his money... North Pole here we come!


----------



## MellonFriend

truegoat said:


> Okay guys... I think the breeder lied and sold me a reindeer! What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 210670
> 
> 
> (Bill is not very impressed with his adopted brother's new-found abilities)


That is priceless!!! 😂


----------



## thefarmgirl

Ok..???!! So my goat like had a whole mouthful of toe...🤣


----------



## Thrzagoatwhere?!

thefarmgirl said:


> Ok..???!! So my goat like had a whole mouthful of toe...🤣
> View attachment 210688


He thought there might be some milk in there


----------



## toth boer goats

Love the pictures.


----------



## Ella Ruby

More of Hazel being goofy and weird.
She is eating kelp, which she absolutely loves!


----------



## Ella Ruby

A duckling on a buckling


----------



## MellonFriend

Ella Ruby said:


> A duckling on a buckling
> View attachment 210696


YES!!!


----------



## Tanya

That looks like a Hazel Hay bale... 🤣🤣🤣 and the duckling on the buckling makes it look so easy.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

I admit to chuckling at the duckling on the buckling.


....sorry.


----------



## Damfino

Almost exactly five years ago when ol' Cuzco was still alive, we had a sudden massive rain/hailstorm. I peeked out at the goats as the storm was clearing and this sight met my eyes: 









Cuzco, although slowing down at 14 years old, was still very much The King. He claimed an entire shed for himself...









While all fifteen other goats had to cram themselves into the other.


----------



## i like my goats

Why are you staring at us?









Is this cute or what


----------



## Sfgwife

Crickie and Moon last night. Wonderin where the feed dish was since i was comin in to feed..... why up at the house lovlies where i left them after washin them all today. Be right back. And then the hollarin ensued. Oye.


----------



## Goatastic43

Oh those are all so funny! Cuzco claiming the whole shed is hysterical!! 🤣🤣


----------



## FizzyGoats

Love all these photos. 

Cuzco was still king for sure. I can’t believe they all fit in the other shelter. And I love that one is sticking out it’s tongue. 

Goats yawning is always precious. 

And I’ve done that with the feed bowls. And received they same look. Lol.


----------



## BV Farms

My, what big ears you have!


----------



## Goatastic43

Gunny? Roat? Robbat?


----------



## FizzyGoats

The elusive jackgoat!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wow...thats a goat-a-lope! 😱


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Kids ... never clear on their boundaries.


----------



## truegoat

I love those jackgoat ears! How about a goatmunk? The cud was real good today 😊


----------



## Ella Ruby

Why are animals with their mouths open so funny?
I know, I know, the second one isn’t a goat but I couldn’t resist!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## FizzyGoats

The goats climbing in the barn is goat. Lol. Love it. 

And my gosh that must be some good cud. What a cutie!

Why is it that most animals look silly with their mouths open and cats always look maniacal? 

🤣


----------



## Moers kiko boars

ITS MY BALL









NO....ITS MINE...












Ok ..no fighting..just kiss & make up


----------



## FizzyGoats

🤣 Love the kiss at the end.


----------



## Goatastic43

My sister put some bubble wrap from the mail on Boots. He’s been mean lately so we thought we’d give it a go. It only worked for a second before he knocked it off, but he stopped butting because it made a pop noise every time he hit something! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Damfino

Next time tape it on there!


----------



## Goatastic43

We actually ended up tying it with string, but she took it off so the other goats wouldn’t nibble on it.


----------



## thefarmgirl

Headless goat🤣


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

thefarmgirl said:


> Headless goat🤣


LOL 

I can help. See first post.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## i like my goats

Ella Ruby said:


> Why are animals with their mouths open so funny?
> I know, I know, the second one isn’t a goat but I couldn’t resist!
> View attachment 210863
> View attachment 210864


why are they so cute!!!!!
the cat looks like the one in Alice in wonderland


----------



## Damfino

My goat Nubbin really lost her head when I took her to Goblin Valley!









And Petunia the monster goat liked to give goatback rides to horses!


----------



## Damfino

This is our most epic "headless goat" photo. Lilly knocked Delilah's head clean off! Clearly this was quite a fight!


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute


----------



## Tanya

Damfino said:


> This is our most epic "headless goat" photo. Clearly this was quite a fight!
> 
> View attachment 211079


Chevani says its an apalusa goat. With a bearded referee


----------



## MellonFriend

Damfino said:


> This is our most epic "headless goat" photo. Clearly this was quite a fight!
> 
> View attachment 211079


How did the camera even do that!? 😂


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

More great pics!!



Damfino said:


> And Petunia the monster goat liked to give goatback rides to horses!


I'm doubtful about the giant goat. I think it is a tiny horse.


----------



## DDFN

Ella Ruby said:


> Why are animals with their mouths open so funny?
> I know, I know, the second one isn’t a goat but I couldn’t resist!
> View attachment 210863
> View attachment 210864


I feel like the cat is laughing at the flying goat pic. 
Love all the pics!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

truegoat said:


> Okay guys... I think the breeder lied and sold me a reindeer! What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 210670
> 
> 
> (Bill is not very impressed with his adopted brother's new-found abilities)


Whatever floats you goat ....


----------



## Tanya

That reigngoat really loves his flying. It makes him smile


----------



## Damfino

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> More great pics!!
> 
> 
> I'm doubtful about the giant goat. I think it is a tiny horse.


Except I rode that horse so either it's a _really_ big goat or I'm a Lilliputian and didn't know it!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Damfino said:


> Except I rode that horse so either it's a _really_ big goat or I'm a Lilliputian and didn't know it!


LOL

Research has shown that most people think of themselves as bigger than they really are.......


----------



## Damfino

I have the opposite problem... I think I'm smaller than I am. I get reminded every time I try to squeeze into clothes that fit just fine a few years ago!


----------



## Orcakat

My boys love "watching" me prep their grain. Sometimes I get amusing photos like this! How is that comfortable? Lol.


----------



## Tanya

Oh man. That is so cute. Just checking that there is enough in the barrel for later....


----------



## Goatastic43

Anything is comfortable if you can get food...


----------



## Orcakat

Goatastic43 said:


> Anything is comfortable if you can get food...


Obviously, I'm doing it wrong! Hahaha.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Orcakat said:


> My boys love "watching" me prep their grain. Sometimes I get amusing photos like this! How is that comfortable? Lol.


I like seeing goat who can share. Most of mine would not put up with that at all.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Orcakat said:


> My boys love "watching" me prep their grain. Sometimes I get amusing photos like this! How is that comfortable? Lol.


That looks like it’d be torture to hang over the barrel like that, lol. Silly goats.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Every time we get up to do something.


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> View attachment 211133
> 
> Every time we get up to do something.


Too cute! I sit in one like that too and if I get up next thing a goat tries to wear it as a necklace. Mine aren't cute kids but adult Nubians lol


----------



## FizzyGoats

Lol. That’s even funnier. And Nubians are always cute.


----------



## MadHouse

Another Goat in a chicken coop.


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute, goats are people too.


----------



## Tanya

I am king of the chicken castle.....


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

... and then the aliens beamed up all my goats.


----------



## alwaystj9

She really hates Replamin...


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Goatastic43

When you’ve gone 30 minutes without a meal and are borderline starving…


----------



## i like my goats

i have another one


----------



## FizzyGoats

Love that face!


----------



## Feira426

When you smell that sweet, sweet smell of a doe’s pee. 🤣


----------



## toth boer goats

👍


----------



## K.B.

Sapphire


----------



## MellonFriend

Say Cheese!


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

MellonFriend said:


> Say Cheese!


I always find the human looking teeth a little disturbing.


----------



## Boers4ever

Really? I find their pearly whites quite interesting. Lol.


----------



## Orcakat

The marshmallow Tango loaf. Must leave for 30 minutes or so to rise. Then follow cuddling instructions accordingly...

Also, look at how dry this ground is. I'm in the Portland Metro area and we are in a pretty bad drought this year. Yikes.


----------



## Goatastic43

Oh, that’s too cute! I love it when they lay like that, it just makes you want to squeeze them!


----------



## toth boer goats

Too cute.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I love the toothy smiles and legless, fluffy goats. This is such a fun thread.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Seems several people have built goat castles.....


----------



## Boers4ever

Oh wow that’s awesome!


----------



## Damfino

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Seems several people have built goat castles.....
> View attachment 212494
> 
> 
> View attachment 212496


For years and years my husband and I have dreamed of having one of these but we have yet to bring it to fruition.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Looks hard to clean...eeeuuuwwwww! 😁🤪🤣


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Maybe there is an elevator....


----------



## Boers4ever

Moers kiko boars said:


> Looks hard to clean...eeeuuuwwwww! 🤪🤣


Your comment made me start thinking… what about a lever that when pulled, makes all the floors in the tower collapse. And all of the dirty bedding would be dropped to the ground level and be easily cleaned up. Then another lever pulled and all the floors would be pulled back up and lock together again, making a sturdy floor in each level. 
Oops sorry, I showed my nerdy inventor side lol.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Sounds good to me...just be sure & count All Goats, before you pull that lever! 🤪😁😁


----------



## MadHouse

And make sure the goats don’t find the lever!


----------



## Damfino




----------



## MellonFriend

Damfino said:


>


That movie is so underrated! 😆


----------



## FizzyGoats

Damfino said:


>


🤣


----------



## Damfino

MellonFriend said:


> That movie is so underrated! 😆


I named my first goat after the Emperor in that movie. My goat may not have been a llama, but this was totally his attitude:


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Boers4ever




----------



## Boers4ever

I love that movie so much


----------



## matty5

This is Fred. He prefers to flop on the mower to chew it rather than actually climb on it (too much work)


----------



## Orcakat

Foxtrot nomming on some greens.


----------



## Tanya

Nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## FizzyGoats

One is leaning on a mower, one is learning to be one. 

Love all these goat pics!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## LongEars

Ruby is enjoying time in the hay feeder.























And I also got a funny picture of Lupe.


----------



## toth boer goats

Goat thinks she is a chicken. 😁😂


----------



## Tanya

Lok mom I can do funny's too... what beautiful pictures


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Lupe looks soooo zexy with the wind blowing thru her hair....er ears!🤪🤣🤣🤣


----------



## K.B.

Thor says hi!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Every time they are being cute and I take out my phone to snap a pic and say, “Stay,” this happens. 









The goats bolt and the dog looks at them like, “Um, Mom said stay.”


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Love it, @FizzyGoats!!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Two seconds before this, the goats were all cuddled up on the spool chewing cud and Benji was sitting there, watching over them. The second I try to capture a sweet moment, it turns to chaos. Gotta love goats.


----------



## Orcakat

Tango is ready to help with barn chores.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Lol. Yes, I’m sure he’s as helpful as my crew. So cute!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## alwaystj9

Mine turn the wheelbarrow over to look inside - not helpful at all!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Orcakat said:


> Tango is ready to help with barn chores.
> View attachment 212931


What is wrong with your goat, that he has not jumped into the wheelbarrow yet and knocked it over????


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> What is wrong with your goat, that he has not jumped into the wheelbarrow yet and knocked it over????


My question exactly! Mine would be sleeping in it on the hay wanting to be pushed around!


----------



## truegoat

What is it with goats and wheelbarrows?!










Tipped, boarded, and ready to roll!


----------



## Orcakat

They do that, too! Whiskey likes to go for rides and hops in. I push him around, he seems to enjoy it! Whiskey was the first to figure it out, but now Tango loves the wheelbarrow!

They also like to sit around in it. What goat doesn't like to slack off on the barn chores?


----------



## Tanya

Oh man... jip


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

I don't think there is or ever will be a goat that doesn't want to be in or tip over a wheelbarrow!! Lol! I wonder why goats think wheelbarrows are so fun!?!? Well, now we all know to skip the wooded spools, tires, stumps, and just throw in a couple wheelbarrows for enrichment! 😜


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## K.B.

I got this from the new owner of Laurie! Those dang wheelbarrow's lol


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Mine love wheelbarrows too!








Oh,wait. Something does not seem right.


----------



## 21goaties

Some of my favorite pictures of May 😁🐐 💗


----------



## FizzyGoats

May is too cute! Love the bow, almost as much as the lip lift in the last picture. 



Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Mine love wheelbarrows too!
> View attachment 212982
> 
> Oh,wait. Something does not seem right.


I know what you mean.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Awww, look at May being so cute and stylish!! Love it!! 🎀 🥰

Nice looking birds @Mike at Capra Vista and @FizzyGoats!! I guess all kinds of animals just love wheelbarrows, who knew!! 😁


----------



## Hounddog23

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Mine love wheelbarrows too!
> View attachment 212982
> 
> Oh,wait. Something does not seem right.


My chickens do this too! They will lay in my wheel barrel anytime it has hay or old bedding in it.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## i like my goats




----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Wattles. 

I was reading about wattles today (it is really raining hard today) and discovered that not all wattles are on the goats' throats. So I thought I'd post this odd picture of a goat with wattle earrings.









I like wattles on goats. To me it is a very goaty thing. Alas, my San Clemente Island goats do not have wattles.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## happybleats

I like the look of wattles. I have has several with them through the years. My nigerian buck I have has some although can see through his beard lol. 
The only down side to wattles is those who get wattle cysts. Although not an infectious cyst, they can be unattractive and with the fear of CL can have buyers running to the hills. In 16 plus years we only had one buckling with a wattle cyst. He was so so handsome in every way but that cyst got bigger and bigger. Sadly he had to go to the sale as no one wanted him.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Not a wheelbarrow. .but a wagon! Lol


----------



## Jubillee

When you are super proud of your baby!


----------



## Jubillee

When you make fun of the bucks LOL.










There's always that crazy one! (we lost Corabelle, the one laying, last year to

quick pneumonia  )










Moms make great playtoys LOL


----------



## FizzyGoats

Moers kiko boars said:


> View attachment 213065
> 
> Not a wheelbarrow. .but a wagon! Lol


Now who is going to come pull the wagon? The goat is waiting. 



Jubillee said:


> When you are super proud of your baby!
> View attachment 213066


 Oh my gosh. That is the sweetest. I love it!



Jubillee said:


> When you make fun of the bucks LOL.
> 
> View attachment 213067
> 
> 
> There's always that crazy one! (we lost Corabelle, the one laying, last year to
> 
> quick pneumonia  )
> 
> View attachment 213068
> 
> 
> Moms make great playtoys LOL
> 
> View attachment 213069


Those are such great goat pics!
(And I’m sorry for your loss of Corabelle, she was a cutie.)


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

happybleats said:


> He was so so handsome in every way but that cyst got bigger and bigger. Sadly he had to go to the sale as no one wanted him.


Could you not remove the wattle/cyst?


----------



## happybleats

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Could you not remove the wattle/cyst


From what I have read on this,, Some breeders do remove wattles if they find them an undesirable traight. But a cyst can still form. You can drain the cyst with a needle but it will continue to return and each time you drain it you risk introducing bacteria, so need to be real clean. You wouldn't want to Lance it as that offers more risk and discomfort for the goat for something that will only come back. I have not read up recently so maybe there is something new to learn about treatment now.


----------



## Goatastic43

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Wattles.
> 
> I was reading about wattles today (it is really raining hard today) and discovered that not all wattles are on the goats' throats. So I thought I'd post this odd picture of a goat with wattle earrings.
> View attachment 213064
> 
> 
> I like wattles on goats. To me it is a very goaty thing. Alas, my San Clemente Island goats do not have wattles.


Oh I love wattles!  Never knew they could have them elsewhere though!


----------



## Goatastic43

I love it when they do silly faces


----------



## Orcakat

Tango loves funny faces! He likes to stare at me. 









Also, I bought the boys an abacus. They're learning math...


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Boers4ever

She jumped…


----------



## DDFN

Orcakat said:


> Tango loves funny faces! He likes to stare at me.
> View attachment 213139
> 
> 
> Also, I bought the boys an abacus. They're learning math...
> 
> View attachment 213140


Do you mind if I show your goats during math to my students. I teach a remediation math class on Fridays and I think they would get a kick out of it. We are trying to learn about budgeting for buying things they put on their want list. I so want to add your goats to my power point and have them budgeting for snacks and toys lol


----------



## Orcakat

Yes, please! I have a video, too! I can email it to you.


----------



## happybleats

Orcakat said:


> Also, I bought the boys an abacus.


What a fun toy!! I would never have thought of that..I bet the play with those beads forever!!


----------



## DDFN

Orcakat said:


> Yes, please! I have a video, too! I can email it to you.


Yes please! And big thank you!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Who are you?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Who are you?


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## K.B.

Your not mom! His ears have since straightened out!


----------



## Tanya

Love you mom


----------



## Boers4ever

Awww hey @Tanya what breed are Destiny and Gizmo? They have some dangerous looking horns!


----------



## Tanya

Destiny is known as a Berg bok (mountain goat) and Gizmo is a Nigerian dwarf. We dont dehorn goats in South Africa so they are left in their natural state.


----------



## i like my goats

he stole my hat!!


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@i like my goats ..the pictures didnt.come through for me. I would love to see them. Can you retry please?


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

Moers kiko boars said:


> @i like my goats ..the pictures didnt.come through for me. I would love to see them. Can you retry please?


I too am having trouble seeing any pictures that were posted today...even when I post pictures others can see them, but I can't.....🤔


----------



## K.B.

I can see them! So cute


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm

K.B. said:


> I can see them! So cute


I can see them now!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I can now too....thanks for fixing the problem. I gotta get my Cute goat FIX everyday! Or I get CRANKY! LOL😁👍💗


----------



## K.B.

Moers kiko boars said:


> I can now too....thanks for fixing the problem. I gotta get my Cute goat FIX everyday! Or I get CRANKY! LOL


Lol  me too


----------



## Orcakat




----------



## Tanya




----------



## happybleats

Best bed ever. A very old picture lol. But fun. (Excuse the board with nail. I promise that was picked up after the pic. Just didn't want the baby to move lol. )


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww how precious!


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## DDFN

Tanya said:


> View attachment 214067
> View attachment 214068


I love that top picture lol best snacky pic ever


----------



## Tanya

The garlic cannot be wasted ever


----------



## Aozora

Luna has a bukkit:









Trouble has the perfect mix of insolence and tiredness. His couch, he gonna sleep on it now.


----------



## Rancho Draco

The picture is from this spring when this year's chicks were still little. The boys weren't quite sure what to make of the invaders but they let them climb all over. Eventually they all settled in and each goat had 3 or 4 chicks taking a nap on their bellies.


----------



## toth boer goats

😉


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Goats seem to climb on any animal that will hold still long enough:


----------



## happybleats

Genevieve found a comfy spot to nap lol


----------



## thefarmgirl

Fern totally looks like she is smiling in this pick!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

I think Genevieve is dreaming about having giant horns.


----------



## thefarmgirl

Stretching.. meanwhile looking a little of shape🤣


----------



## toth boer goats

Love the pics.


----------



## FizzyGoats

I tried to explain she’s not big enough to drive the tractor. She disagreed.


----------



## MadHouse

FizzyGoats said:


> View attachment 214395
> 
> I tried to explain she’s not big enough to drive the tractor. She disagreed.


I love it! And the turkey on the steering wheel!!


----------



## Goatastic43

FizzyGoats said:


> View attachment 214395
> 
> I tried to explain she’s not big enough to drive the tractor. She disagreed.


That looks like a Disney movie!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

Watch out! Your animals are going to take over the farm! Actually, if they did all your work for you, that might not be a bad thing...


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## FizzyGoats

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Watch out! Your animals are going to take over the farm! Actually, if they did all your work for you, that might not be a bad thing...


🤣 Wouldn’t that be nice? Though I think they’d only feed themselves all the time and shirk the cleaning.


----------



## Tanya

Ok sister you stand at the gate and I will push.










No that did not work.....


----------



## FizzyGoats

Tanya said:


> View attachment 214526
> 
> Ok sister you stand at the gate and I will push.
> 
> View attachment 214527
> 
> 
> No that did not work.....


🤣


----------



## Orcakat




----------



## toth boer goats

Goats will be goats. 
We call them kids for a reason. 😉


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

"Sometimes I have a need to feel the food with my feet while I eat."


----------



## Tanya

Maybe if I smile pretty mom will let us come play....


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww shes is so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## alwaystj9




----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well Hello! ^😁🤣💗💗😁


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

"Hey guys, you know there are TWO identical trays with the same food. So, some of you can eat out of the other tray."












_sigh_


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## FizzyGoats

🤣


----------



## NigerianNewbie

Yep, typical goats, they seem to think the other(s) have more or better than they do. Putting out hay in 2 (two) places just means more exercise as they trot back and forth between one end of the lot to the other.


----------



## Orcakat




----------



## Moers kiko boars

Awww what cute Goblins...💝💕💗


----------



## DDFN

Oh my goats always think the last hay spot is the best and rush to it leaving all the other spots alone until they finish the last spot first.


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy goat’s.


----------



## Orcakat

Foxtrot is a Goat Loaf.


----------



## MadHouse

Here is May, also a goat loaf.


----------



## Goatastic43

When you wake up in the morning and realize your out of coffee….


----------



## FizzyGoats

I love the goblin and goat loafs. 

And that is the exact face I make if I realize there’s no coffee. 🤣


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## Rancho Draco

I see you...


----------



## DDFN

Rancho Draco said:


> I see you...
> View attachment 215632


Is some One sending messages to goathiker? They are all watching us now


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## mmahamilton

Here is a pic of Lulu at the fair in July. She loved people watching.


----------



## mmahamilton

mmahamilton said:


> Here is a pic of Lulu at the fair in July. She loved people watching.
> View attachment 215751
> 
> View attachment 215750


But it was just so tiring... I almost had a heart attack whe I checked on her after we got home. Toby also decided to join in on the fun!


----------



## Goatastic43

mmahamilton said:


> Here is a pic of Lulu at the fair in July. She loved people watching.
> View attachment 215751
> 
> View attachment 215750


Wow! I love her colors with her blue eyes! Gorgeous! And, of course, Toby is a handsome fella too lol


----------



## mmahamilton

Goatastic43 said:


> Wow! I love her colors with her blue eyes! Gorgeous! And, of course, Toby is a handsome fella too lol


Thanks! I bought her with the intentions of breeding her but she is still so small and Im afraid she wouldnt have an easy kidding. Oh well she can continue to be my little lap goat!


----------



## toth boer goats

Happy goats.


----------



## Goatastic43

Why can’t they just eat like normal goats?!?


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Goatastic43 said:


> Why can’t they just eat like normal goats?!?
> View attachment 216553


They are eating like normal goats. Haha


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Normal goats????


----------



## Goatastic43

True!


----------



## Tanya

At least they are eating from the top


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh no my delicate toes, I’m so not standing on that muddy, wet ground! (Sirius)










Lily has attitude! 









Regulus thinks they’re both silly!


----------



## DDFN

Goatastic43 said:


> Why can’t they just eat like normal goats?!?
> View attachment 216553


Normal and goats in the same sentence is an oxymoron. Lol I had a buck that loved to stand on the top of the round bale to eat it.


----------



## DDFN

GoofyGoat said:


> Oh no my delicate toes, I’m so not standing on that muddy, wet ground! (Sirius)
> View attachment 216557
> 
> 
> 
> Lily has attitude!
> View attachment 216558
> 
> 
> Regulus thinks they’re both silly!
> View attachment 216559


Does this mean your goat is a basket case? Lol where's my drum set. . . Ba doom boom.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

That's a lot of goats. And great horns. This is from an annual goat drive in Germany


----------



## Goatastic43

If I ever travel to Germany, you’ll know where to find me…


----------



## DDFN

Goatastic43 said:


> If I ever travel to Germany, you’ll know where to find me…


Lol my husband lived there for awhile during college. He had so many stories of trains and platforms in the middle of nowhere too!

I never got to go and I even had family there lol


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

*About 700 sheep and goats have been recruited in Germany’s drive to encourage more people to get vaccinated against COVID-19*


----------



## Iris

I was trying to trim her hooves and she sat down on me, Unfortunately you can't see her face but I was kind of stuck


----------



## mark.b.matar

This is the buck which i had 1 year ago. i had to take him to the vet directly after he stopped eating, he was bloated only.
he jumped in the car and enjoyed the view.
i sold him since i wanted to breed my does x Saanen breed


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Those ears are awesome!


----------



## DDFN

KST Goat Farm said:


> Those ears are awesome!


I have a feeling if it had been Mike's post instead of Marks that Mike would of stated something to the fact of. 
"Oh I know oh wait did you mean the buck?"
Sorry in a strange mood at work but yes such nice ears on the buck! He seems to be enjoying his trio to the vet.


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm

"And just what are YOU looking at?"


----------



## mark.b.matar

Hahahaaahhhahah nice one


----------



## iron.mountain.creek.farm

mark.b.matar said:


> Hahahaaahhhahah nice one


She cracked me up so much!


----------



## happybleats

This is Penelope, my great dane...she likes to smile, which often scare people LOL All we have to say is , Can I have a smile? LOL


----------



## toth boer goats

Love all the pics.


----------



## alwaystj9

Umm...that is normal ...for a goat...


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

mark.b.matar said:


> This is the buck which i had 1 year ago. i had to take him to the vet directly after he stopped eating, he was bloated only.
> he jumped in the car and enjoyed the view.
> i sold him since i wanted to breed my does x Saanen breed


Mark, what breed is he?
Damaascus Goat?


----------



## mark.b.matar

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Mark, what breed is he?
> Damaascus Goat?


Hello Mike, he's a black bedouin


----------



## K.B.

mark.b.matar said:


> This is the buck which i had 1 year ago. i had to take him to the vet directly after he stopped eating, he was bloated only.
> he jumped in the car and enjoyed the view.
> i sold him since i wanted to breed my does x Saanen breed


Wow look at those long ears!


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

In our local news today:
Gibbles the 3-legged B.C. goat gets a wheelchair. Gibbles, the good-natured three-legged goat, is more like his normal playful self, thanks to a $1,100 wheelchair funded by donors


----------



## Rancho Draco

That's a pretty cool wheelchair. The poor guy really needs a hoof trim though.


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice that they did that for him


----------



## toth boer goats

That is beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tanya

If I cant climb it I will eat it


----------



## FizzyGoats

This is hard to see because it’s a screenshot of my barn cam on night vision and Archer (the dog) blends in with the straw. The goats are sleeping like perfect little angels. Then there’s Archer, their noble guardian, lying on his back, legs sprawled and sleeping like a weirdo.


----------



## KY Goat Girl

This was Heidi (pink collar) and her mom, Clara (blue collar). We don’t have Clara anymore. She took good pictures though!


----------



## MadHouse

FizzyGoats said:


> This is hard to see because it’s a screenshot of my barn cam on night vision and Archer (the dog) blends in with the straw. The goats are sleeping like perfect little angels. Then there’s Archer, their noble guardian, lying on his back, legs sprawled and sleeping like a weirdo.
> View attachment 220790


With the night vision mode it looks like snow. Archer is making snow angels!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Aw, cute goat pic!






MadHouse said:


> With the night vision mode it looks like snow. Archer is making snow angels!


 It does look like that.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## MellonFriend




----------



## KST Goat Farm

Trying to get cute pics of the babies and this is what I get... haha 🤣


----------



## KY Goat Girl

MellonFriend said:


> View attachment 221493


For some reason I think Kinders look like Yoda!


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm

KST Goat Farm said:


> Trying to get cute pics of the babies and this is what I get... haha 🤣
> View attachment 221496


Is that kid constipated or sneezing?
Either way, that photo is comedic gold!


----------



## KST Goat Farm

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Is that kid constipated or sneezing?
> Either way, that photo is comedic gold!


Sneezing


----------



## i like my goats




----------



## Boers4ever

I don’t even know what to think about that one ^^^ there’s just so much emotion going on in that goats face lolol.


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Moers kiko boars

That poor goat! She looks like she is thinking...." Here we go again! "


----------



## toth boer goats

😁


----------



## mmahamilton

I couldn’t stop laughing when I looked at this pic of Toby I took tonight. Some how my red coat was reflecting on his mouth and it looked like lipstick !


----------



## mmahamilton

mmahamilton said:


> I couldn’t stop laughing when I looked at this pic of Toby I took tonight. Some how my red coat was reflecting on his mouth and it looked like lipstick !
> View attachment 221732


That’s his chicken Lucky in background …she has to sleep on him every night!🤣


----------



## Tanya

i like my goats said:


> View attachment 221550


No mamma no mamma... I wont do ot again. Not the snow.... please no...


----------



## Tanya

mmahamilton said:


> That’s his chicken Lucky in background …she has to sleep on him every night!🤣


Symbiotic relationships... you gotta love em


----------



## toth boer goats

Too cute, wearing lipstick, hehe. 😉


----------



## Orcakat

Birthday boys!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

Awww! Are they twins?


----------



## KY Goat Girl

And what kind of goat-safe cake is that?


----------



## DDFN

KY Goat Girl said:


> And what kind of goat-safe cake is that?


Kinda looks like a carrot cake but i could be wrong


----------



## MadHouse

I LOVE it, @Orcakat !!


----------



## toth boer goats

They are so cute, happy birthday boys.


----------



## Goatastic43

They’re so cute @Orcakat! Happy Birthday boys!


----------



## mmahamilton

Well I decided to go for a walk with the goats today since the sun was out and it was a balmy 19* today!🥶











































The goats were not as excited as I was🤣


----------



## mmahamilton

mmahamilton said:


> Well I decided to go for a walk with the goats today since the sun was out and it was a balmy 19* today!🥶
> View attachment 222020
> View attachment 222021
> View attachment 222022
> View attachment 222023
> View attachment 222024
> View attachment 222025
> 
> The goats were not as excited as I was🤣


Dang it I meant to post this on the “whine abt the weather”….sorry


----------



## Tanya

"Hey guys... any green stuff there by you?"


----------



## KY Goat Girl

mmahamilton said:


> Well I decided to go for a walk with the goats today since the sun was out and it was a balmy 19* today!🥶
> View attachment 222020
> View attachment 222021
> View attachment 222022
> View attachment 222023
> View attachment 222024
> View attachment 222025
> 
> The goats were not as excited as I was🤣


Yeah, my goats don’t get as excited about walks in the cold weather either. We don’t even have snow and they still act like big babies.


----------



## mmahamilton

KY Goat Girl said:


> Yeah, my goats don’t get as excited about walks in the cold weather either. We don’t even have snow and they still act like big babies.


I guess I can see why Pee Wee and lulu are not thrilled since the snow comes up to their belly ,but I was really disappointed with Toby. Maybe ill just take him out tomorrow an see how he does with pulling a sled!


----------



## Tanya

Inspecting the srump next to her rock... just checking for new smells and leaves


----------



## Goatastic43

Saw this one Facebook today. I have never seen a buck with this much hair!!!  He’s a mini LaMancha and gosh does he have the look!


----------



## Rancho Draco

Wow! He grew a mop top instead of a nice big beard!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I cant stop Laughing! 😂😂😂😂😂😁🤪


----------



## toth boer goats

Love the style. 😂


----------



## DDFN

I hope they named him Einstein cause he could go into science with that head of hair! Love it!


----------



## toth boer goats

☝


----------



## Amber89

Guardian of the food bowl


----------



## KY Goat Girl

@Amber89, our cat, named Hungry, slept in the food bowl like that all the time as a kitten. Thus how he got his name. 








Hungry still trying to convince himself he hadn’t grown out of sleeping in the food bowl yet. 








His little half sister…in the food bowl.  
(Ignore her goopy eyes, we were working on clearing that up)


----------



## Amber89

Aww adorable I love cats!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww 😊


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Goat yoga?


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers

Photo bombed


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Goat yoga?
> 
> View attachment 224880


Downward goat? Lol


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Tanya

Now where did I put that hay I was hiding last night?


----------



## DDFN

Not a goat but we may need this lol


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## EJskeleton

boing


----------



## 21goaties

My all time favorite picture of Thelma (taken in April 2020)


----------



## Tanya

My precious


----------



## Tanya

21goaties said:


> My all time favorite picture of Thelma (taken in April 2020)
> 
> 
> View attachment 226334


Mom look I gots the booger... see its on my toungue... see right there... yeth there


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Took this picture a couple of days ago, of my little herd. Looking at it, I realized it shows a lot of goat life in one picture. They are catching the morning sun after breakfast. Goats like to climb. Goats enjoy a game of headbutt. Mom is nursing the baby. The buck is sniffing one of his does - I just missed the lip curl.


----------



## ksalvagno

They sure do look like they are loving life


----------



## alwaystj9

Pretty pic, pretty herd!


----------



## toth boer goats

Wow that is a photo of many activities of a goats life.  Good capture.


----------



## Boers4ever

When you get… the look  lol
View attachment 226914


----------



## Boers4ever

Boers4ever said:


> When you get… the look  lol
> View attachment 226914


Picture didn’t work. Let’s try this


----------



## MadHouse

Boers4ever said:


> When you get… the look  lol
> View attachment 226914


I can’t see the picture.


----------



## MadHouse

Boers4ever said:


> Picture didn’t work. Let’s try this
> View attachment 226915


Ok, I see it now! I know that look! 😂


----------



## Goatastic43

He looks full of mischief!


----------



## Tanya

Boers4ever said:


> Picture didn’t work. Let’s try this
> View attachment 226915


What you got there? Can I eat it? You gonna let me outa here?


----------



## DDFN

Forget a spare tire carry a spare goat!


----------



## Tanya

Thats one way of doing it. Is the goat food motivated?


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

There is something that never occurred to me. Goat engines. 

Looking at the picture, I think it is a two goat car, not a car with a spare goat. The top goat is running on top of the wheel ( that is why it is facing the other direction). You can of course carry a spare engine in the cage at the back.

I love old machines/inventions like this, though I doubt the goats were having much fun.


----------



## DDFN

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> There is something that never occurred to me. Goat engines.
> 
> Looking at the picture, I think it is a two goat car, not a car with a spare goat. The top goat is running on top of the wheel ( that is why it is facing the other direction). You can of course carry a spare engine in the cage at the back.
> 
> I love old machines/inventions like this, though I doubt the goats were having much fun.


Bonus points to Mike for correcting the American meme. Expert level skills for not being in the states lol. I would have the spare engine sitting in my lap if I was riding lol


----------



## DDFN

I should of posted this last weekend


----------



## Moers kiko boars

My Sentiments too☝


----------



## KY Goat Girl




----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## FizzyGoats

I was cleaning out the chicken coop. It’s elevated, about 3.5 feet off the ground and the clean out door is small, so I didn’t think anything of leaving one side’s clean out door open while I cleaned the other side. Then this happened.


----------



## NigerianNewbie

She likes the set up you have for the chickens and might just move right on in if you let her.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Shes just tryin to help!🥴


----------



## MadHouse

Never a dull moment with goats!


----------



## DDFN

She wanted to help supervise. For your safety of course


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## alwaystj9

The most damage ever to my chicken coop was a herd of monthling kids having a playtime in it! They tore down all the roosts, smashed eggs and broke up nesting boxes.
They broke one perpetually broody buff orpington from ever being broody again. She wouldn't even lay in the coop anymore.
Wishing you helpfully curious goats and not little destructomonsters like mine! Cute pics!


----------



## FizzyGoats

Yikes. That’s sounds terrible. She didn’t do any damage. Just delayed my chores, but that’s par for the course. 

My goats love to “help.” If only I could get them to help a little less.


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Who says you cannot line up your goats for a family picture?


----------



## MadHouse

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> Who says you cannot line up your goats for a family picture?
> View attachment 228389


No passing!!!


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh 😮


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yeah! And we think its awful when our goats get their.head stuck in the fence!😲 How do you get these guys to come back?😲🤣😂😂


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

When I took this picture of Skoki on the log, I did not realize that Austin was there photo bombing as Wilson from _Home Improvement._










A few moments later I took this uninspiring picture of Wilson..










And then .... What the .... I have a unicorn in my pasture!!!???










Alas, as magical creatures are want to do, the unicorn disappeared and I have not seen it again. I will be keeping my unicorn sighting to myself. I know how it turns out for many UFO abductees.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Lol lol 😂🤣 just wear a aluminim foil hat....youll never be bothered again!🤯


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Where did you get my family portrait? That is supposed to be private!! MODS!!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well you know Once youve been abducted....All the electronic devices can talk and share pictures...because of your electronic implants...and Big Brother!🤣😂🤔🤯🤣😂😁


----------



## toth boer goats

😂


----------



## FizzyGoats

This how my buck, Champ, scratches his head and neck, butt in the air, front flat, and “walks” himself around the picnic table. You can see my doe, Jasmine, in the back rubbing her neck on the table too. They are odd little goats.


----------



## MadHouse

That is so funny!
My Caramel does this too!


----------



## toth boer goats

😀


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista

Listen to this ... 

Simba the baby goat is born with 19in-long ears that could get him into Guinness Book of World Records
Born about two weeks ago, in Pakistan, his ears are so long they drag on the floor.


----------



## Goatastic43

Oh my gosh!  Poor thing!


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.

Hopefully Simba doesn’t step on them.


----------



## alwaystj9

Maybe they can tie them up and out of the way?


----------



## Tanya

He could be trained as a long range listening goat?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Just kicking back in the heat! Too hot to slide!


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers

Bet she regrets that decision...


----------



## MadHouse

I tried to see if Willow would use a toilet.


----------



## happybleats




----------



## FizzyGoats

Oh my gosh. Y’all are killing me with these pics. I’m sitting here just laughing at my phone like some crazy lady.


----------



## DDFN

FizzyGoats said:


> Oh my gosh. Y’all are killing me with these pics. I’m sitting here just laughing at my phone like some crazy lady.


I am right there with you right now lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Love those.


----------



## Megsmarvelousmunchers

The many adventures of Moonie. Today we get stuck in the yard rake.


----------



## happybleats

you pucker your lips like this......


----------



## Yuki

Not my goat but the mom to one of my goats. This is her at the fair smiling for the camera! I was giving her a scratch on the neck and I guess she liked it 😂


----------



## Boer Mama

@happybleats i totally read that in Sebastian’s voice 😂


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Aozora

We created a monster. Amber has always been our "helper" goat, in that she likes to be out and about and "helping" us do everything. One day, I had to run into the house and grab something, and well, Amber followed me in. Now she expects to be let into the house on her daily adventures. Today, she discovered the TV. (Forgive the mess--hatched some chicks recently.)


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

😂 Inside goat!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

I was trying to get some nice pics of Jade and obviously I failed 😂


----------



## DDFN

Aozora said:


> We created a monster. Amber has always been our "helper" goat, in that she likes to be out and about and "helping" us do everything. One day, I had to run into the house and grab something, and well, Amber followed me in. Now she expects to be let into the house on her daily adventures. Today, she discovered the TV. (Forgive the mess--hatched some chicks recently.)
> View attachment 236443


I had some bottle babies that would knock on front door when ready for a bottle. When I would open door to see who was there the three would walk in and wait for the bottles to be warmed up. After they out grew bottles they would still come for a visit and ask for raisins or crackers.


----------



## Boer Mama

My bottle babies would kick at my front door to come back in as well. Until I finally graduated them from in the yard/deck to being outside with the herd. Lol
@Doe C Doe boers! Jade looks so lady like 🤣

this morning Sweetpea was holding down some branches for her kids to eat. Team work 😂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Personally I call her my beached whale 😂


----------



## Orcakat

My newest boy, Flamenco, LOVES the phone. He likes taking these "selfies", lol.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

The one of his nose is my fav 🥰😂😂


----------



## Orcakat

Here's another, haha.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

That first one is amazing!!!


----------



## KY Goat Girl

He looks like a camel in the last one


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Goats are the camel.family!😁


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute. 😄


----------



## Tanya

Beautiful


----------



## Orcakat

*Tango and Whiskey were snuggling each other. Every time they do naughty things, they turn around and do something ridiculously cute like this.























*


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww 😊


----------



## Leilani




----------



## Leilani

All 4s off the floor


----------



## Moers kiko boars

YEP she is haveing One of Those Days!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers!

Moers kiko boars said:


> YEP she is haveing One of Those Days!
> View attachment 236852


I laughed so hard at that I about choked on my water 😂😂😂


----------



## Goatastic43




----------



## toth boer goats

😂 Love the pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Orcakat

Flamenco strikes again!


----------



## toth boer goats




----------



## Dogs_with_horns




----------



## toth boer goats

How cute. 😊


----------



## thefarmgirl

Oh dear spritz jus has to be where humans arealways peeking in our front window and follows u ard everywhere.. she follows my dad all the way out to the shop and watches him work on farm equipment and yea jus chills..


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute. 😊


----------



## Moers kiko boars

BUCKS😳🥴😍


----------



## Moers kiko boars




----------



## MadHouse

Moers kiko boars said:


> BUCKS😳🥴😍
> View attachment 240437
> 
> 
> View attachment 240436
> 
> View attachment 240435


Your bucks like to be high and mighty!
Until they slide off…. 😬


----------



## Orcakat

Halloween with my Minions!


----------



## MadHouse

The minions are hilarious and super cute @Orcakat !


----------



## KY Goat Girl

That’s adorable and hilarious


----------



## Moers kiko boars

@Orcakat ...those Are ADORABLE !💕💗💖💝I PREFER YOUR MINIONS!🤣😊


----------



## toth boer goats

👍😁


----------



## TripleShareNubians

Love them


----------

